# Calgary Skyscraper Spotting



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

fantastic pic's, thx hkskyline


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Excellent photos! I love Calgary's skyline and architecture.


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice pics. I admire the straight lines, and a clean and ordered pattern of a lot of Canadian cities. provides an interesting contrast to the higglety pigglety goattracks of sydney


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

calgary reminds me of mississauga...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Calgary's skyline is a lot bigger and centralized than Mississauga!


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

^ agreed but just some the buidings and how spread out it is. i just cant explain but calgary's skyline is MUCH better don't get me wrong.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

ToRoNto said:


> calgary reminds me of mississauga...


lol come on! Im from Mississauga and cant even say that. Mississauga's skyline is far better...

JK! I love Calgary and Mississauga has a LONG way to go to catch up to it.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dubai is clobbering you as far as urban development goes. The Bow will be a nice start, but you need about 100 buildings over 1000 feet if you want to catch up.


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

what does dubai have to do with anything?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Calgary's skyline is very big for such a small population.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Ugly buildings


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Calgary really has it's own genre so to say for structure design.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

jess19 said:


> what does dubai have to do with anything?


Is this a joke? 

Dubai and Calgary are unique in the world in that they both under going an unparalleled investment boom fueled by massive energy wealth. They are roughly the same size, rich, and growing at break neck speed.

Dubai seems to have a clear goal not just to be the middle east's #1 city, but the world's. What is Calgary going to do with this once in a generation opportunity? So far, Dubai has accomplished alot more.

Like it or not, history will compare these two cities to see what each did with their wealth and golden opportunity.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Calgary gets the scrapers, Edmonton gets the factories. 

Edmonton doesn't even have a single office tower under construction yet!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/goodhart/calgary


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> Dubai and Calgary are unique in the world in that they both under going an unparalleled investment boom fueled by massive energy wealth. They are roughly the same size, rich, and growing at break neck speed.
> 
> ...


You have made a very interesting connection. They are in fact nearly the same size. Both have made huge strides regarding skyscraper development considering their small size. Both are mainly funded by oil based exports. Both are very new and have a long way to go but both have a great base from which they can build and improve upon. When it comes to small cities that have big, awesome, skylines. Dubai is #1 in the world and Calgary comes in at a convincing #2. Any other cities of nearly the same size as these two are a joke skyline wise. i can really agree with your connection.


----------



## Trout7000 (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know if Dubai can compare with Calgary for natural beauty. Located at the western edge where the high planes meet the wheat and flax meet the Rocky Mountains, lit by the northern lights.


----------

